# 250$ stock 98 grill?!



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...em=2423377942&category=33645#ebayphotohosting

enough said..

how stupid of a ***, he gets a 98 grill, and throws mesh in it.. primers it, and calls it custom.. ugh.. that makes me sick


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

some people will always amaze me


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....if i win it for 5 bucks ill be happy. hm but then id have to sell my grill. anyone wanna buy a 98 sentra honeycomb grille? super custom honeycomb insert that noone else makes. this grill is super rare, and as many carshows as ive been to ive never ever seen another like it , not even on cardomain.com 200sx.org, nismo.org, and even b14nissan.org, dont miss this great oppurtunity. bids start at 5 but you can have it now for ....eh........300+s/h.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I will give you $500 shipped if you throw in the plastic grill holders


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the sad thing is, you can buy the vis omega front bumper that has a grill already in is for $230... hmmmm which one would i go for, thats a toughy.. the guy has to be one of the dumbest people on ebay.. unfortunaly, i have seen alot worse


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

as sad as it might seem, i bet some idiot will see it, and him being new to nissan and all will think this item is hard to find since they are........unlike honda grilles, and will buy it, i have a feeling


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

All you have to do is place a bid and his buy it now price goes away. He's a schmuck for putting a BIN for $250. I rather spend $250 on a real JDM Lucino VZ-R grille.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i think i did better on my grille... maybe i should sell it for 500...damn what a rip-off!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

sr20jet said:


> *All you have to do is place a bid and his buy it now price goes away. He's a schmuck for putting a BIN for $250. I rather spend $250 on a real JDM Lucino VZ-R grille.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt... that thing is just a 98 grill with a big diamond plastic grill.. i wouldnt pay anything over 50 bucks for it


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

yuck...man i made a grill like that for like 10 bucks...(looked like crap) but still. damn lucino grills look awesome. but im happy with my sentra grill


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont see how the guy is an idiot. The buyer is the idiot. I agree this guy is an ass for doing this, but hes not an idiot, if he can get people to buy it, hes rather smart.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I love my 98 grille :banana:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i like the chrome nis-knacks style


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Psch91 said:


> *I dont see how the guy is an idiot. The buyer is the idiot. I agree this guy is an ass for doing this, but hes not an idiot, if he can get people to buy it, hes rather smart. *


i agree with u 100%


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you have the right tools and skill, you can make that for like $20 which includes the mess... i would still rather buy the omega that has a two piece front end with grill in it


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Bwahahahaha! That guy is a _genius_! Some poor kid is going to pay a lot of money for a modded '98 grille  !

Oh yeah, and I OWN PAGE 2!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

^Charles Manson Huh, wheres the swastika?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not a NAZI, just a psycho.


----------



## AnthMC (Jan 4, 2003)

This guy is an ass for doing that but he might make his money.... No one should pay that much for the stock grill "custom" What a loser, and I hope no one gets that grill. :cheers:


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

what a looooooser..... maybe Ill paint the slats in my 95s grill a rainbow color and call it a 'special edition' grill....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you might as well just add apc stickers and call it custom.. and it adds 10 whp


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

You know some stupid ass will buy it for that price. I say we find out who it is and send him emails laughin' at 'em!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

$250.00:wtf: ....and I sold mine for $25.00


----------

